# Average Salary for Esthetician and requirements



## movingthere

Hi there,

I am just wondering if anyone out there has an idea what the average salary for estheticians in Berlin is? My husband and I are considering moving to Berlin from Canada, pending his job offer. I would like to know what I can earn there potentially. 
Also, do you know what the requirements are for an esthetician position there? Do i need specific certification/license? I received my training and certification in Alberta where there is no license needed to practice esthetics and have been working in the industry for more than 3 years in a high end hotel spa. 
I will take german courses before I go but will it be quite difficult to obtain a job there with intro german language skills?

Any answers or a finger in the right direction would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Crystal T.

I am wondering this myself. Did you ever get an answer?


----------



## Bevdeforges

The Arbeitsagentur has a website with lots of information about various professions and their qualifications. It is, however, all in German. In German, an esthetician is a Kosmetiker(in) and the overview page is here: https://berufenet.arbeitsagentur.de/berufenet/faces/index?path=null/kurzbeschreibung&dkz=14624

It's almost a joke in Germany, but I do note that the page says that it's a 3-year training program to become a licensed Kosmetiker(in) in Germany. (Seriously, it sometimes seems that the training for ANY profession in Germany is a 3 year program - though that usually includes periods of supervised practice.) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous

It probably is a three-year program. And I imagine it does not pay well.


----------



## Crystal T.

I also noticed everything says 3 years training but I do not believe that is accurate because all of the training courses I looked at were much shorter. Ranging from only 5 days to a few months. I continued to searching for an answer and the IHK site (or maybe the unemployment site, cant remember but it was a government site) Listed the 3 year training option as an apprenticeship. Then it listed two other options which involved going to beauty schools saying certification was required but that the length of program was varied and not defined and you would need to pass an approved test to get your certification after you completed said course. 

This would be similar to working as a non-medical massage therapist here in Germany. As in you need to be certified but there is no minimum amount of training one must have. 

From what freelancers and spas are charging I imagine the pay is similar to the USA. But the pay is not that important to me. I specialize in helping people with chronic acne unresolved by medical intervention. It is very rewarding. 

I emailed a few schools as well as working aestheticians for clarification. I will post if I hear back from any of them.


----------



## lenaolsen

I came to Germany from Denmark one year ago straight after my university graduation. In the beginning I was also scared that in order to get a decent job I would need to do an Internship or even work as a volunteer for 2-3 years just to prove my competences. 

In reality, it worked out just fine. I did need to complete a 1-year "approval" course, but it was useful to integrate into new working environment.


----------

